# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Закон Подлости. Даже гравитация бессильна.

## Irina

Каждый день мы просыпаемся с надеждой на лучшее. Но, стоит открыть глаза и сладко потянуться, тут же начинает действовать один закон, который сильнее, чем всемирное тяготение, и неотвратимее Уголовного кодекса. Американцы называют его законом Мерфи, а русские – законом подлости. Наш вариант куда точнее!

*Пять самых известных законов Мерфи*

1. Если какая-нибудь неприятность может случиться, она случается.
2. Всякое дело требует гораздо больше времени, чем вы планировали.
3. Все, что начинается хорошо, кончается плохо. Все, что начинается плохо, кончается еще хуже.
4. Зубная боль обычно приходит в ночь на субботу.
5. Утерянное всегда находишь в последнем кармане.

Эти и другие наблюдения были впервые опубликованы в 1977 году в США. И с тех пор переиздаются ежегодно. Американцы уверены: если точно знать, где судьба-злодейка разбросала грабли, то набьешь гораздо меньше шишек.

А чем мы хуже? Давайте соберем свой свод законов подлости. Глядишь, действительно научимся с ними бороться. Ну или хотя бы обходить стороной.

*Вот наблюдения, которые приходят сразу на ум:*

* Когда нужно срочно позвонить, садится батарейка.
* Если утром в день зарплаты вы потратили последние деньги, то зарплату непременно задержат.
* Карточка на метро кончается как раз тогда, когда ты опаздываешь, а в кассу большая очередь.
* Когда едешь в пробке, соседний ряд всегда движется быстрее. А на встречной полосе вообще не бывает заторов!
* Если твои часы отстают, то у девушки, которой ты назначил свидание, они непременно спешат.
* Стоит вымыть машину – пойдет дождь.
Закон бутерброда

Бутерброд всегда падает маслом вниз. Это, пожалуй, самая известная неприятность. И чем чище пол и дороже ковер, тем больше шансов получить масляное пятно.

В 1995 году английский физик Роберт Мэтьюс доказал этот закон математически. Его лаборанты уронили 9821 бутерброд. Из них 6101 (то есть 62 процента) упали маслом вниз. Это на 12 процентов превышает теорию вероятности и доказывает, что гравитация и вправду не дружит со свежевымытыми полами.
*
Из истории вопроса*

В 1949 году в Калифорнии капитан ВВС Эд Мерфи исследовал причины аварий самолетов. Он собрал 40 техников и велел каждому закрутить одну важную гайку. Все закрутили неправильно. Мерфи подытожил все это рапортом в штаб: «Если какую-то работу можно сделать неправильно, то ее именно так и сделают!»

А на Руси еще в XII веке знали: как только созреет урожай и жизнь потихоньку наладится, сразу набегут татары, половцы и прочие печенеги.
*
Откуда всё началось?*
Закон Подлости – один из самых древних законов, который был открыт ещё несколько тысячелетий назад. Точная дата открытия, впрочем, как и имя открывшего закон учёного, не дошла до наших дней, затерявшись в веках.

Существует несколько версий относительно того, когда это произошло. Многие из них настолько абсурдны, что их просто не упоминают (например, некоторые исследователи придерживаются мнения, что этот закон был открыт неким учёным – конкурентом великого Ньютона, который и уронил тому яблоко на голову в надежде убрать конкурента, а в итоге оказал большую услугу).

Но большинство исследователей придерживаются мнения, что закон был открыт гораздо раньше, а именно во времена Ахиллеса. Нетрудно догадаться, что привело учёных к этому выводу. Все вы прекрасно помните историю непобедимого юноши, слабой стороной которого была пятка. Именно по закону Подлости стрела во время битвы пронзила её Ахиллесу.

*Открытие закона.*
Именно это трагическое событие многие и стали считать временем открытия закона. Учёным удалось найти несколько обрывков свитка, чудом сохранившихся до наших дней. В них они обнаружили упоминание о «старце с козлиной бородой», о необыкновенной теории этого старца, повергшей всё население в ужас и… множество ругани и проклятий, относившихся к несчастному открывателю.

В одном из обрывков было найдено имя Подлезь, которое, вероятно и принадлежало старцу. Открытие его стали называть законом Подлези, который впоследствии трансформировался в закон Подлости.

*Итак, о самом законе.*
Закон Подлости – это закон, устанавливающий прямую зависимость между желанием и неудачным стечением обстоятельств.

Подлезь (будем так называть открывателя) вывел формулу зависимости результата от желания и неудачного стечения обстоятельств.
Обозначим желание буквой Ж, неудачное стечение обстоятельств – Н, а результат – Р.
Р = (Ж x K) / Н

где «K» – коэффициент, показывающий степень невезения в зависимости от настроения. То есть, чем лучше настроение, тем больше коэффициент «K», а следовательно, больше желание и лучше результат.

Сфера действия закона.
Закон действует везде, независимо от климата, рельефа и других факторов. Действие его охватывает как духовную, так и материальную сферу жизни людей.

*Закон действует стихийно.*
Особенно часто он проявляется, когда желание человека получить что-либо внезапно возрастает, либо же близится к исполнению.

Замечено, что влияние закона на детей во много раз меньше, чем на взрослых людей. Это связано с тем, что человек с возрастом более серьёзно относится к своим проблемам. Он часто настолько загружает себя, что у него пропадают или уменьшаются желания и одновременно находится на низком уровне эмоциональный настрой, что является наиболее благоприятным условием для Подлости.

Несмотря на обширность влияния закона, действие его проявляется далеко не всегда, а зачастую сводится к нулю. Главную роль в этом играет положительный эмоциональный настрой, а так же вера в собственные силы.

Значит, чтобы достигнуть желаемого, необходимо верить в себя и притягивать к себе позитив доброжелательным настроением. Но человеку по многим причинам этого часто недостаёт. Тогда есть два выхода: либо поднять себе настроение и бороться с Подлостью, либо переждать волну собственного пессимизма во избежание отрицательного результата.

*Заключение.*

Ещё одна не менее знаменитая фраза «законы существуют для того, чтобы их нарушать». Тем более, если законы не приносят пользы.

Или, если закон можно открыть, то его наверняка можно и закрыть (помните, откуда это?). Так почему бы нам этого не сделать? Всё в ваших руках, дерзайте!

Вы со мной не согласны? Считаете, что не всё и не всегда в вашей власти? Так может, просто перестать сваливать свои неудачи на Подлость, а найти более логичное объяснение происходящему?

К тому же себя можно успокоить ещё одной излюбленной фразой: «Всё, что ни делается, то к лучшему».

Желаю вам удачи и как можно реже сталкиваться с Подлостью! И в случае чего, воспринимать ее как недоразумение. Причём единичное) А теперЬ – освежим в памяти самые несвоевременные вступления в действие вышеупомянутого закона (а вы вообще помните, чтобы он хоть раз срабатал в нужный вам момент?).

----------


## vova230

А ведь большинство этих закономерностей действительно так и происходят. Но когда мы научимся их избегать, то станем всемогущими.

----------


## Justin

Замечено, что влияние «закона подлости» на детей во много раз меньше, чем на взрослых людей. Это связано с тем, что человек с возрастом более серьёзно относится к своим проблемам. Он часто настолько загружает себя, что у него пропадают желания, и понижается эмоциональное настроение, что является наиболее благоприятным условием для «закона подлости». 

Углубившись в психологию человека, ученым удалось объяснить столь распространенный закон. Предполагается, что в психике человека с самого рождения заложена особенность списывать свои неудачи на третьи силы. Именно поэтому, в случае каких либо неудач, человек пытается списать их на «закон подлости». Ученые заверяют, что «закон подлости» — это не более чем миф, существующий в подсознании человека. 

Но существует и другая, шуточная точка зрения. Якобы этот закон действительно существует и открыт он был во времена Ньютона, когда некий конкурент уронил ему на голову яблоко, — хотел сделать хуже, а получилось по закону подлости, в точности да наоборот, и после падения яблока, Ньютон открыл закон всемирного тяготения. 

«Закон подлости» – это закон, устанавливающий прямую зависимость между желанием и неудачным стечением обстоятельств. Закон действует везде, независимо от климата, рельефа и других факторов. Действие его охватывает как духовную, так и материальную сферу жизни людей. Особенно часто этот закон проявляется, когда желание человека получить что-либо внезапно возрастает, либо же близится к исполнению. 

Несмотря на обширность влияния закона, действие его проявляется далеко не всегда, а зачастую сводится к нулю. Главную роль в этом играет положительный эмоциональный настрой, а также вера в собственные силы. 

Иностранный аналог «закона подлости» — так называемый закон Мерфи. Он был впервые сформулирован и использован на авиабазе Эдвардс в 1949 году. Этот закон назван так в честь его создателя — капитана Эдварда Мерфи, бывшего в то время инженером на проекте MX981 ВВС США. Целью проекта было определение максимальной перегрузки, которую способен выдержать человеческий организм. 

В один прекрасный день капитан обнаружил критическую ошибку, допущенную одним из техников при монтаже экспериментального оборудования, и сказал в его адрес фразу, ставшую прототипом закона Мерфи: «Если что-то можно сделать неправильно, этот человек так и сделает!». 

Руководитель проекта, составлявший список различных правил и законов, добавил это высказывание в свой список и озаглавил его «Закон Мерфи». Конечно же, это правило и так уже витало в воздухе, но в тот исторический день оно наконец-то легло на бумагу и получило имя. 

Сразу после этого начали появляться все новые и новые «законы Мерфи», не имеющие уже никакого отношения ни к самому капитану Мерфи, ни к проектам ВВС, ни даже к технике вообще. Авторами многих таких «законов» являются весьма известные личности, занимавшие высокие должности. Авторы других так и остались неизвестными. Некоторым из этих законов давались вымышленные, ничего не значащие имена. 

Однако есть кое-что, что объединяет все эти многочисленные законы Мерфи — они прекрасно объясняют вам причины, по которым что-либо в вашей жизни или в делах идет не так, как надо.

----------


## Justin

Способы борьбы с ними 

СПОСОБ ПЕРВЫЙ 
Дальновидный 
Будем действовать, как заправские шахматисты: просчитывать игру на два хода вперед и быть готовыми к любой атаке закона подлости. Не хочешь предстать перед парнем в дырявых колготках? Возьми запасную пару, и пусть твой новый ухажер съест все горячее, пока ты будешь переодеваться в уборной, зато ты не упадешь лицом (читай – ногами!) в грязь. Хочешь понежиться в ванне в полной тишине? Тогда выдерни телефонный шнур из розетки, выключи мобильник – и наслаждайся! Оказывается, тот самый чукча из анекдота, у которого кроме двух билетов на трамвай имелся еще и проездной – «на всякий случай» – был далеко не дурак… Он подстраховываться умел!

СПОСОБ ВТОРОЙ 
Оптимистичный 
Мудрые люди говорят: «Если не можешь изменить ситуацию, измени свое отношение к ней». То есть если закон подлости все-таки сработал, и ты уже стоишь в порванных колготках, готовая разрыдаться от обиды, подумай, а стоит ли расстраиваться из-за такого пустяка? Все могло бы быть гораздо хуже! У тебя по-прежнему классная прическа, абсолютно целая юбка, ногти в полном порядке, макияж не потек… А колготки – ну их к черту, без них даже лучше – ты ведь недавно была в солярии! 
То же самое и с несостоявшимся сеансом релаксации: не спеши кричать в трубку, как тебя все достали и почему тебя не оставят, наконец, в покое! Посмотри на ситуацию с другой стороны: тебя вызывают в офис, потому что не могут без тебя справиться, потому что ты ценный работник, профи! Как приедешь на работу и решишь возникшую проблему, подойди к боссу и ненавязчиво намекни ему на то, что тебе, такой незаменимой и болеющей за общее дело, давно пора повысить жалованье!

СПОСОБ ТРЕТИЙ 
Дальновидный 
Помнишь старую рекламу «Ментос»? Девушка на ходу ломает себе каблук. Но вместо того чтобы проклясть весь белый свет, она… отрывает второй каблук и, вся сияя, летящей походкой идет себе дальше. Вот это молодец, вот это смелость – взять и перевернуть всю ситуацию в свою пользу! Готова поспорить, что при таком повороте дела Случай чуть не свалился со своего облака! 
Мы тоже будем действовать в этом духе. Говорите, порвались колготки? Подумаешь, беда! Были обычные – станут дизайнерские. Порвем их еще немного вот тут и вон там, и с другой стороны… Вуаля, теперь таких колготок нет ни у кого в Новосибирске, да что там – в Париже и Милане! А если новый бойфренд не поймет твоего творчества, значит, у него нет чувства юмора. Потому что не колготки делают девушку! А бутерброд на полу? Давно пора было угостить Хуча – собака и так уже извелась вся! Заодно помоем пол, чистоты в доме много не бывает!

_Justin добавил 18.01.2011 в 17:36_
Заключение 
«Смотри-ка, а она крепкий орешек! - скажет впечатленный Случай. - Я уж и бутерброд ронял, и колготки ей рвал, и из ванной на работу вытаскивал, а она не сдается! Видно, права ты была, Судьба». Довольная Судьба в ответ отвесит Случаю щелбан (ну продул же, продул!), улыбнется и скажет: «А то как же, моя школа! Она у меня далеко пойдет».

----------

